# creatine & hot water



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

any one know if creatine in hot water will affect the creatine? any evidence either way.

looking for that thread where the professor from nottingham was answering questions... if anyone can provide the link that would be great.

thanks


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

He never did answer though did he?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If I remember rightly some of the original modern research put the creatine in tea or coffee.

I often add it to a warm drink I think it will be better absorbed as it is better dissolved.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I put it in my cold shake (with milk). But am led to believe warm water was better as it dissolves easier as per Nytol. Ive recently changed from CEE to Creapure and I can tell in my shake as it can a gritty texture.

Still not sure if Id be better off taking on its own.


----------



## Jc456 (Mar 12, 2008)

i have heard that it works better with hot water..not sure really i dont think it makes a biiiiiiiiiig difference


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

either / or

no need to make things complicated

no time off

no rest days

5g, everyday

just take it


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mixing creatine in water will accelerate the conversion into creatinine, heat can be applied as a catalyst to any chemical reaction to initiate or accelerate the reaction.

Creatine should not dissolve well in water, hot or cold.


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

EXTREME said:


> Creatine should not dissolve well in water, hot or cold.


But creatine does dissolve in hot water Extreme...

??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not completely it shouldn't.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

I just push a spoonful into my face and drink some liquid to wash it down, takes 5 secs


----------



## Singleshot (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know about creatine, but can't hot water or oatmeal effect protein in powder?

I think I read somewhere that in a recipe that mixed protein in oatmeal, if the oatmeal was too hot then it would pretty much kill the protein. They suggest mixing frozen blueberries to quickly cool it before mixing the protein...


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

Singleshot said:


> I don't know about creatine, but can't hot water or oatmeal effect protein in powder?
> 
> I think I read somewhere that in a recipe that mixed protein in oatmeal, if the oatmeal was too hot then it would pretty much kill the protein. They suggest mixing frozen blueberries to quickly cool it before mixing the protein...


hot water killing protein - rubbish.


----------



## Singleshot (Jan 17, 2008)

I read it in some muscle magazine. I'll try to find the article sometime and read it again.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

genan said:


> I just push a spoonful into my face and drink some liquid to wash it down, takes 5 secs


i like your style bro hahaha good work!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Dissolves better in hot water.

Doesn't dissolve totally in any liquid.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> He never did answer though did he?


See supplementation threads


----------



## tinyPaul (Mar 24, 2008)

whats the best carb drink ti take with creatine after a work out , ive had a quick look at amino load


----------

